# UTB - UniTAB Limited



## GreatPig (14 July 2005)

Looks like a large double top forming.

GP


----------



## RichKid (14 July 2005)

*Re: UTB - UniTab*

Interesting, there are some other ASX200 stocks which I have seen forming double tops recently, maybe a sign of a big reversal in the ASX this month or early next month? Looks like a double top in the XJO. 

UTB broke it's uptrend line this year too, as you show, after a strong run with the rest of the bulls.

Tech had a look at UTB for an options play recently too: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1390&highlight=utb


----------



## Knobby22 (14 July 2005)

*Re: UTB - UniTab*

It's caused by the tempoary dip we had around May. A market thing rather than a stock thing.

You tech guys should be looking at the overall market chart as well as the share chart.

That said, I have owned this stock for many years and it starting to get fully priced.


----------



## RichKid (14 July 2005)

*Re: UTB - UniTab*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> It's caused by the tempoary dip we had around May. A market thing rather than a stock thing.
> 
> You tech guys should be looking at the overall market chart as well as the share chart.
> 
> That said, I have owned this stock for many years and it starting to get fully priced.




Looks like a chicken and egg issue- is the market trend affecting the stock or vice versa? When individual stocks are fully priced and you begin to see a few double tops in stocks it's time to get extra cautious.


----------



## Julia (2 February 2006)

Could anyone tell me when Unitab's ex-div date is?

ASX only has reference to those already paid.

With thanks.

Julia

PS  Is anyone holding this?  I've sold half recently and am close to selling balance of holding in view of continuing downtrend.


----------



## son of baglimit (2 February 2006)

julia - try the utb annual report - might be there


----------



## rozella (3 February 2006)

G'day Julia,

This was last years.

UTB
exdiv date 28th February 2005
pay date 1st April 2005
dividend 23.0/share fully franked 

It appears that it will announce its exdiv date etc on 17th February 2006
but that is subject to change until it actually reports.


----------



## Julia (3 February 2006)

rozella said:
			
		

> G'day Julia,
> 
> This was last years.
> 
> ...




Thanks, Rozella.  Appreciated.  Do you know when UTB reports?

Julia


----------



## bullmarket (3 February 2006)

Hi Julia

Someone posted this website recently as a handy source of info http://www.boardroomradio.com/ 

On it you can find all the dates of upcoming events like reporting dates, AGM etc for all companies.

The site is a handy bookmark 

According to it, UTB reports Interim Results on Feb 17 on which date they should also ann ex-div and/or record dates for the next div.

bullmarket


----------



## Julia (3 February 2006)

bullmarket said:
			
		

> Hi Julia
> 
> Someone posted this website recently as a handy source of info http://www.boardroomradio.com/
> 
> ...




Hello Bullmarket,

Thank you.  Looks like a useful site.

Julia


----------

